# Person/Portrait auf Banknote austauschen



## Fineas (30. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Anleitung, Anregung oder Tips, wie man es am besten hinbekommt eine Person - wie sie in seeligen Zeiten - noch auf Banknoten abgebildet war, durch eine andere zu ersetzen. Das Ergbenis soll echt wirken. Mir gehts also nicht um PS-Grundlagen wie freistellen und STRG-C und STRG-V, sondern vor allem, wie ich die Struktur von Banknoten auf das neue Gesicht bekomme und wie sich das insgesamt einfügen lässt ... DAnke schon mal.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. September 2004)

Hi Fineas!

Habe leider gerade kaum Zeit mir dein Problem anzuschaun, jedoch habe ich damals mal gehört, dass wenn man sowas macht, man mächtig Ärger bekommen kann (=> Fälschung).
Ich an deiner Stelle würde daher dann noch den Schein einfärben und einen Wert darauf machen den es nicht gibt (z.B. anstatt 100 Euro 1000 Euro).

Vielleicht ist es ja etwas übertrieben, jedoch sollte man bei sowas vorsichtig sein denke ich 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Kiraro (30. September 2004)

Ich denke, wenn man es privat benutzt, dann ist es ok, so als kleiner geg!
Ich hab ja auch mal im fernsehen gesehen, so ein fotoladen, wo man ein Bild hinschicken kann, und bekommt es dann wieder, als banknote, mit seinem kopf, von daher kann eigentlich nichts passieren.

MfG Kira


----------



## Roaster (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe, Du benutzt nicht die aktuelle Version von Photoshop:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/43456

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fineas (1. Oktober 2004)

@ShadowMan: Danke für den Hinweis - aber eine nachhaltige Manipulation ist schon vorgesehen. Incl. 2.000.000 Geldwert. Nach meinem Wissensstand ist es auch ok, so lange das Duplikat keine Rückseite hat. Einen Schein einscannen und Ausdrucken kann ja schließlich jeder ... Dass es mit etwas krimineller Energie bis zum unprofessionellen Fälschen nicht weit ist, ist mit klar, aber nicht mein Ziel   

@Roaster: Danke auch für den Tip. Da kann ich ja mal froh sein, dass ich der 7er treu bin und Firma zu geizig auf 8 aufzurüsten.


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Oktober 2004)

Mal zum Thema. Vielleicht kannst du mit dem Andromeda Cutline PlugIn was anfangen. Das kriegt die Struktur glaub ich ganz gut hin. Allerdings ist es nicht kostenlos und ich weiss nicht genau, inwieweit die Demo eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Fineas (1. Oktober 2004)

Danke, sieht sehr interessant aus - aber 74 Euro für ein Plugin "nur mal so". Ist recht heftig (


----------

